# New questions



## VidGamer870 (Mar 1, 2006)

A) When do you think CafePress will offer the dark shirt in the "Make your own" area?

and

B) When do you think dark clothing go out of beta at Cafepress?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

a) Only CafePress knows this 

b) Only CafePress knows this 

My guess is when they are done with their beta testing and when they feel they have perfected the process on a wider variety of design types, they will get it out of beta and make it available in the Design and Buy area.

I have a couple of the beta t-shirts, and they are pretty good. I have 3 more on the way that are a bit more "complex" designs, so we'll see how they turn out.


----------

